# What kind of babies will this pair make?



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Title says it all.

















Sorry for bad pics. They are so active. 💕


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Did you get from a breeder or the pet store? If they’re from the pet store I’d suggest buying from a breeder! They have better genetics and can tell you more about the parents so you can have a better idea about color possibilities


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> Did you get from a breeder or the pet store? If they’re from the pet store I’d suggest buying from a breeder! They have better genetics and can tell you more about the parents so you can have a better idea about color possibilities


I don't know their parents sadly. The female came from 4 hours away.  They came from a pet store but my friend knows the breeder personally. She says he is a great breeder.  She got a pair from the pet store and they had very healthy babies! 😁


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Unless you have a specific goal in mind, I would not recommend this pair - mainly because they are of different fin types. You will most likely produce messy fins - uneven web reduction. The female looks like a cambodian CT while the male seems to be a turquoise regular tail (can't see what type). IMO, it's best for beginners to breed the same fin type

Color wise, there are several possibilities. Cambodian/mascot patterns, grizzle, pastel, irid-red combo, etc.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I have a friend that bred a crowntail and a veiltail together and they got healthy babies.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

@indjo's excellent advice, with which I agree, isn't about health. It's about type and quality. You are likely to get 'in-between' types which are inferior to either parent. The purpose of breeding is to attempt to improve, not to diminish.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

It’s not just about healthy babies. You’re going to need to rehome possibly 300+. You want to produce desirable fish that you can actually sell/find homes for.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Here are finally some better pics of the male:


----------

